# 5E Next Playtest January Packet



## Dice4Hire (Jan 29, 2013)

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/5ENext/

We have been playtesting the new version of DND for a while now, but are in need of some new blood. We will be playing a bit higher this time, but not sure for sure what level as we are discussing it now.

If you would like to give it a shot, visit the site above!!


----------

